# Any Guided Utah Turkey Hunts



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Are there any private land guided turkey hunts in Utah or trespass fee type hunts on some great ground? Looking for 3 spots during the general season. Food and lodging not so important as lots of birds and good hunting.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Now I'm mainly looking for a decent spot to take my 80 year old father on the early southern region hunt. We've both taken birds over the years on private and public and general season and early le hunts.

His health isn't the best, so I'd like to find him a spot to have one last good turkey hunt. 

Any ideas appreciated. I'm in southern Utah right now doing some looking. All the birds I found today are on private land. Waiting to hear back from the landowner. If the snow will melt a bunch I think we'll be ok on public, but if not, it could be harder without private. 

We're willing to pay a couple of hundred dollars trespass for the right opportunity.

Thanks.


----------

